# Kayakoy Abandoned Village, Turkey June 2011



## homosapien1918 (Jun 16, 2011)

Five miles south of the town of Fethiye, in south west Turkey is the ghost town of Kayakoy which is also known as Karmylassos in Greek. It had been inhabited by Anatolian Greek Christians prior to the First World War, for more than 800 years. It was a thriving and close knit community which concentrated mostly on crafts of various kinds for its living, until 1923. The Greco-Turkish War continued until 1922 when there was a population exchange between the two countries when the national boundaries were redrawn. As a place for Greek craftsmen to carry on their trades, the hillside settlement presented no problems. These could be carried out in small sheds and workshops but the town was no use to the Turks once it became part of their country because they were farmers.

In effect what happened after the war was that the local Turks were sympathetic and assisted the Greeks to move out of Kayakoy and the town became a ghost town. The Turks were supposed to move back in to Kayakoy, but never did.

1



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
2



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
3



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
4



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
5



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
6



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
7



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
8



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
9
Insideone of the few "complete" houses



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
10



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
11



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
12



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
13



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
14



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr
15



Kayakoy by dervish99, on Flickr


Many more pics on my flickr site.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! the interiors in 5,6,7 & 12 are amazing. can imagine them being breath taking before time took its toll


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice one! Hard luife this exploring life isn't it. 
Not seen this one come u p before, nice find!


----------



## homosapien1918 (Jun 17, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Hard luife this exploring life isn't it.
> Not seen this one come u p before, nice find!



It can be Temp was 40+ bit warm even for me


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 17, 2011)

Superb Images. Can't believe the size of the place. Great find!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2011)

What a fabulous place. Really sad that the towns people had to leave their homes like that. It just confirms my belief on what we should do with politicians. 
Very nice find and explore.


----------

